# Solved: "DNS Lookup Error"



## BLCain (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, here I go again!
After getting my wireless working from the house to the shop, everything was going great - then - I started getting the "DNS Lookup Error" on almost all web pages I would try. This is happening on all computers.
Sometimes if I click the "reload current page" icon, the page will load. Other times it will not.
Looking at the Linksys router setup page, it shows the DNS as my internet provider. Could be something going on with the sat connection (Hughes Net) I have released and renewed several times and the address comes back the same. Hughes might be having some problems because it was working just fine. I changed nothing anywhere after I got things going so I know it was not me - I think.
Any ideas?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Many times, ISP's experience DNS issues for a time, they're usually corrected within hours or at least a day or two. You can try an alternate DNS server to see if it resolves the issue, that will tell you if it's the ISP.

Let's try replacing your DNS server. Follow the instructions at OpenDNS for Windows and configure to use OpenDNS for your DNS server. See if that makes a difference.


----------



## BLCain (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry for the lag in response. Been away a few days.
I forgot about opendns. Thanks for the reminder.
Opendns can't see that I have their IP's on the router. Works fine tho. 
Guess I "have a Porsche stuck in first gear" because I can't create an account with them. No problem.
"nslookup www.opendns.com." shows I'm using them. So, all's well that ends well!
Thanks again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## BLCain (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry, thought I did.
Thanks.


----------

